# Loud pop and then feels like running (barely on 1 cylinder)



## gjtoth (Jun 25, 2021)

Out mowing on my DYT-4000 w/B&S 24hp Intek. Was running great. Stopped to get gas. Went to start it up and loud pop/bang, black puff of smoke from up front, and now barely runs on what feels like a single cylinder. Plugs look OK - no chips, oil, dampness. I _JUST_ replaced the clutch a week ago and now this.

I'm at a loss even where to look. Any ideas/suggestions welcomed.


----------



## gjtoth (Jun 25, 2021)

gjtoth said:


> Out mowing on my DYT-4000 w/B&S 24hp Intek. Was running great. Stopped to get gas. Went to start it up and loud pop/bang, black puff of smoke from up front, and now barely runs on what feels like a single cylinder. Plugs look OK - no chips, oil, dampness. I _JUST_ replaced the clutch a week ago and now this.
> 
> I'm at a loss even where to look. Any ideas/suggestions welcomed.


Turned out one of the push rods came loose and was just lying in the hole to the engine. Luckily, it wasn't bent so I remounted it. Still need to adjust it because the engine lacks the power it once showed when the blades are engaged.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Are you referring to a Craftsman DYT-4000 mower? It originally came with a B&S 18.5 single cylinder engine. So, the engine has been replaced at some point.



https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/9/6/964-craftsman-91727382.html



Below is a U-tube video illustrating how to set the valve gap. According to the video, setting should be .004" and .006". Click on "watch on U-tube" to open


----------



## gjtoth (Jun 25, 2021)

EdF said:


> Are you referring to a Craftsman DYT-4000 mower? It originally came with a B&S 18.5 single cylinder engine. So, the engine has been replaced at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oddly enough, I was just watching this video. And, the engine wasn't replaced. I'm sitting here looking at the owner's manual that states "Lawn Tractor 24 HP..."


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

gjtoth said:


> Turned out one of the push rods came loose and was just lying in the hole to the engine. Luckily, it wasn't bent so I remounted it. Still need to adjust it because the engine lacks the power it once showed when the blades are engaged.


You may want to remove the blower housing, then remove the flywheel nut and check the flywheel key, this may have sheared when you heard the pop, if the key is sheared, the engine will be running retarded, you can pick this up by a flat sounding engine.

When setting the valves, run the flywheel at least 1" past top dead center on compression stroke to pass the valve lifter, otherwise you wont get a true setting.


----------

